# Retirement to cool countryside with the local spouse ?



## Tim_o_Tim (Jul 11, 2014)

Hello all, 
I am very new to this forum and very new Malaysian expat, an aspiring one. 
With my Malaysian girlfriend we have decided to live together and retire to the countryside, may be Cameron highlands or Ipoh, anywhere. Even staying near kl would be an option 

I am on disability support pension that allows me to live outside my home country as I wish. My income is less than 2000 usd a month, so it is below the income limit of Long term social visit visa, so I would need to do visa runs every 3 months I guess? But may be part of the year we ccan travel or live in Thailand or some a bit cheaper country. 

I am also interested in some volunteer work, may be set up an English class like people seem to be successfully doing in Vietnam and China Just to help the local students. In case such is needed in Malaysia. 

I am also vegan, strict vegetarian and Buddhist, so from there may find something. 


Yes, just initial thoughts. I haven't done my reading properly yet. Though have visited Malaysia a few times so I basically know where I am going to. 

Any insight very welcome! 

Thank you!

Tim


----------



## anonserg (May 13, 2014)

Yes Cameron Highlands doesn't sound like a bad idea at all. Although you may have problem getting the right property u want as the option is not as wide as in the city. 

I am not a vegan but do have a few friends and relatives who are and we never have any trouble finding options for them whenever we travel around the country. 

You may also want to consider Malacca or Penang (the mainland not island) if you like.


----------



## Tim_o_Tim (Jul 11, 2014)

Thank you! 
I have been to both Penang and Malacca. They are nice places but the climate there is hotter than Cameron. 

Yesh, no problem finding vegan food in Malaysia, especially since my spouse is local, knows Malay and Chinese and can cook as well as can do I. We plan to have a tiny house with a small veggie patch. Don't need much to be happy.


----------



## anonserg (May 13, 2014)

Noticed you are from Finland now I totally understand your need for cooler climate 
One thing to be wary of about living in Cameron Highlands is the traffic in the area especially on weekends and long school holidays. It can be very frustrating to make just a simple trip to grocery or the weekly night markets for some shopping. 
Unless of course that wouldnt trouble you at all. (helpful tips on the best area to live is possibly best attained from locales: hotel owners, staffs, restauranteurs etc)

There are still a few native villages around the area with really basic educational facilities so I am sure they will welcome your voluntary work with open arms (I must also applaud you on that)

Over the years Cameron Highlands has developed so much now it has better hotels and even Starbucks! So once in a while you could enjoy people-watching while sipping coffee and take your spouse to a fancy dinner at the many hotels. On the downside, the development (as is the case anywhere else in the country) is not properly executed. I am sure you have heard of the recent landslide & flood issues in the news so you need to take that into account too.

If you prefer a less developed area, you can also consider Fraser Hills or Janda Baik (translated to 'Kind Divorcee' in English!) It's an area bordering KL and Pahang among the many foothills that lead up to the famous Genting Highlands.


----------



## Tim_o_Tim (Jul 11, 2014)

Yeah, originally from Finland but 12 years ago moved to Singapore and from there to tropical Australia but still not fully got used to the tropical climate 
Thanks for those tips! Next week I will be in KL and while my fiance is still working I plan to do a few exploration trips to the countryside. 
And from time to time a trip to Singapore to see the good old hoods would be a must too


----------



## roystevenung (Apr 18, 2012)

Ipoh is the cheapest place to live. Penang/Malacca are touristy place, hence it tend to be a little bit more expensive.

Since most of the vegetable produce that you see at the local wet market are actually from Cameron Highlands (CH) and you being a vegan, CH for you would be like heaven on earth 

By the way, welcome to Malaysia.


----------



## Tim_o_Tim (Jul 11, 2014)

Thank you


----------

